# Opinions on Flex Trees, please.



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

My opinion on flex tree saddles. I wouldn't buy one. I think they are a fancy over priced bareback pad.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

My flex tree fits my hard to fit paint thoroughbred cross perfectly and has never caused any problems. So if they fit correctly, I reccomend them. 

Oatsmobile, why do you not like them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oatsmobile said:


> My opinion on flex tree saddles. I wouldn't buy one. I think they are a fancy over priced bareback pad.


I think you're confusing treeless saddles with Flex Trees. 

The Flex Tree is used by many large saddle makers, most notably Circle Y, Tex Tan, Abetta and Dakota. They are made with a certain amount of give in the bars to enhance the fit of the saddle.

What is a Flex Tree?

My friend had a Circle Y Park and Trail that had the Flex2 tree. It was a very nice saddle and held up to quite a bit of use (my friend is an endurance rider and started out in the Park and Trail). The only reason she ended up selling it is because it didn't fit her gelding. It was sold to her with the wrong tags on it from the saddle shop and was sold as FQHB, when in fact it was semi-QH bars. We didn't find this out until she had a chiro out and the chiro said that her saddle didn't fit at all. We did some research on the serial numbers on the saddle and it turned out to be semi-QH bars.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am curious about this, too. I have heard a lot of negative things about flextree saddles. my friend has a Tucker, and the it just "wallows" all over the horse. but, that could be just due to the fit or that the horse is pretty round.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've heard bad things about the original Circle Y flex tree, but better about their 'Flex 2' trees.

This discusses one of the cheaper flex trees from the viewpoint of a custom saddle tree maker, with pictures:

"_But when our niece sat on the tree, the answer to our question about what stops the bars from flexing under the rider's weight became clear - nothing! The poor relief built into the bar tips was inconsequential because the bar tips had no pressure on them at all. All the pressure was concentrated under the rider._"








​ 
Checking out a flex tree​


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

My friend was selling her tucker flex tree saddle. It fit my horse so I gave it a try on a 5 day trail ride. It didn't distribute weight as evenly as my cycle y wood tree saddle. My horse was acting up the first day I used the flex tree. After I took the saddle off and ran my hand down her back she flinched in pain. I did not ride day 2. I had my cycle y barrel saddle with me and finished the ride in that without a problem. Well, except for my butt cause a barrel racing saddle doesn't have the same padding as a trail saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't use a Tucker saddle. they look neat, and are well built, but there just is no "home" to the seat. A person can't feel where to sit that is in correct balance. it's like riding a divan (couch).


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The main problem with a Flex Trees is they can over flex due to riders weight, it is not written anywhere, but many studies have put the riders weight at 185 to 190lbs for most brands. The studies have noted that if a very bouncy rider that weight only 150lbs can over-flex the Tree also.

The only Flex Tree that does not have these problems is the Ralide Flex Tree, normally only used in less expensive saddles under 1,000.00. I have seen a few demonstration where the front tire of a truck drove over the Ralide and it did not over-flex in a way to hurt the Horse.

Many people believe a Flex-Trees allow 1 Saddle to fit more Horses, that is not true, flex Trees are designed for more comfort for the Horse as the bars flex along the length, but in my Opinion and many Saddle Makers, save the 100.00 extra for a Flex Tree and purchase a higher Quality Solid Wool Saddle Pad instead of that 30.00 cheap fake fleece saddle pad that is probably made in China :wink: Your Horse will be more comfortable and you will have a lifelong saddle pad....


.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I love my Circle Y Flex tree. I have a draft/qtr cross. Very difficult to fit. Wide in the barrel not so wide withers, long back ending in a big butt. The gentleman where I was looking for a saddle was so sure I'd like it he let me take it home for a week. Promising if I didn't like it he'd find something that worked. I love it. The thing to remember is, all horses are built different and all riders are built different. Even 2 professional and experienced riders can carry their weight every so slightly differently. A slow mosey down the dirt road may not be a big deal, but try a rocky, treacherous mountain in Arizona and you and your horse need to be well outfitted.

I strongly agree about the saddle pads. I've seen people use 2 or even 3 old cheap, worn thin blankets. When my socks get thin and nubby I get new socks! So a good quality wool pad actually saves you money and will make your saddle "settle" more comfortably.

All horses are different. So, the same saddle will fit differently.


----------



## Rescuefirst (Feb 20, 2019)

I have done a lot of research on the flex tree saddle in the last couple of weeks well every kind of saddle you can imagine really as well as watching tutorials about what is best for the horse and the flex tree just doesn't sit right with me the tree is closed instead of opened the 4inch opening in the center of the tree guarantees that you horse won't have pinching and pressure points that can lead to health problems down the road so I just think that they took a step backwards when they designed these saddles because they were designed with only the rider in mind


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse has a definite opinion on FlexTrees.

I have numerous saddles. She hates most of them. She is happy with my Circle Y Flex tree saddle. I believe it is the Flex 2.

It is nothing like a treeless saddle. It only allow flex for part of the tree. 

She loves the saddle. I can ride in many different saddles, but she prefers this one. She expresses her opinion with pinned ears, bucks, etc. when I use other saddles.


----------

